# Saltwater Frags for Sale



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

I will be in Vaughan / Woodbridge/ Maple this weekend (JAN 12 th & 13th) if anyone wants to meet up I can deliver frags to your door 
checkout my feedback everyone on gta aquaria knows me you have nothing to worry about 

I have more frags available than seen here contact me for more details

lemon lime zoos $25 (a true yellow is very hard color to find in corals!)









Blue eyes blond B&#@$ $40 ( blue mouth, orange and purple base with yellow ring, highly sought after)









2x small Blue / purple Yumas $20 ( very nice soft blue / purple tones and pops under blue lights)









Kedd Redd $20 ( blue mouth red body has some pink zoos growing on it)








pink zoos $10









mean green zoos $10 /frag ( awesome yellow mouth with deep green body and neon skirt)









Ninja Turtles $10 ( similar to mean green but nice blue speckles throughout body)









Elegance Colony $35 ( huge when open 7''x7'')









Orange Bam BAm $20 / frag ( Bright orange zoas hard to find)









Feeling Peachy $10 ( cool striped pattern and high fluorescent under blue lights)









Pink Panthers $10 ( unusual pink and green color comobo)









WOW Palys $20 pp ( these ones speak for them selves)









Purple & Green Birdsnests $10-$20 (purple polyps green base and green growing ends- grows very fast)









Cartels $20 ( similar to vdm but more of a red glow + white mouth)









Tubs Blue $15 ( deep navy blue zoos)









$30 / frag A grade acans very colorful 3-5 heads / frag









Golden Purple Rics $20 per head ( really glow under leds)









Rogue Acan $20 / frag









$20 large acan frag


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Ruby Acan $20 









Purple Monster $20 for 2 heads ( deep purple body with yellow mouth unsual color combo)









$20 wysiwyg









Rare Pink Plasma $25 / frag of 15 heads ( Blue + Pink zoos, looks like a smaller cousin of miami vice)









Super Green Torch 3 headed Frag $30 









Dark Green / Purple Frogspawn $15 / head 









Purple Bonsai $20 / 1''









Blue Ricordias $25 per head









Carribean Ricordia $20 ( unique piece)









Large Purple Valida Frags $20 (1.5-2'')









La Lakers $5 pp ( hard to find!)









Blue Digi $20









Bloody Mary Frily Tonga Mushroom $15 









Green Digi $10-$20









Super Red Digi Frags $20









Lime Green Acropora awi $10-20 ( very cool neon green)









Yellow birdnest with purple polyps and green tips $10 









Green Monster
$20 for 1''









Tiger Lillies $20 pp ( extremely rare)









ultra yuma: prices vary ($25-50)


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

$35/ frag









Golden Chalice $100 2.5'' x 2''









$70 3'' x 1.5''









$80 3'' x 2''









Cotton Candy $20/ 2 heads


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I need to roll my pennies!!!


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice stuff but Blue eye'd blondes have an orange skirt...just takes a second to look it up on corapedia.com

http://zoaid.com/index.php?module=Gallery2&g2_itemId=10888


----------

